# Pics of my old 826



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Did some maintenance on my Toro and took a few pics. It's sitting at the front of my garage and ready to go


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice blower.......Stand back I hear POWERSHIFT coming.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

she's a beauty! 

Oh yeah...with an old Briggs, PS will hardly be able to contain himself


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it looks very good


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Real sweet looking machine. Yeh... Ol' powershift's gonna come bustin through the door. He bleeds Toro red blood. Breathes Toro exhaust fumes.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice looking machine. It will serve you well.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's mint compared to mine


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments! Great machine. I'm looking forward to our first snow. Nothing but rain forecasted around here.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup, a very nice machine indeed. Looks like it's almost new! 

I just got something similar myself, but I am yet to figure out a few things. First of all, how to adjust the drive system so the gears work as they should, because I am told there's an issue with traction on mine. Hopefully the Toro gurus will be kind enough to visit my own thread, lol!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

your doing the great ones work. by keeping those old TORO'S from RUSTING IN PEACE. MAZEL TOV there mark..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> your doing the great ones work. by keeping those old TORO'S from RUSTING IN PEACE. MAZEL TOV there mark..


What do you think, Toro King?

TORO POWER SHIFT 824 SNOW BLOWER..

$400 good deal? What year do you think?
Too much $$$$ huh?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> What do you think, Toro King?
> 
> TORO POWER SHIFT 824 SNOW BLOWER..
> 
> $400 good deal? What year do you think?


 the year is between 88-95 the frame looks good. go for it there BROTHER ED. I Will not comment on that engine though.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I see now that it is not a Briggs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> What do you think, Toro King?
> 
> TORO POWER SHIFT 824 SNOW BLOWER..
> 
> ...


the first powershift I looked at was the same price but it had electric start, it was about a three hour drive to go get it. I got lucky, when I came home from Frackville, pa. I found one closer to home for $100


----------

